# Your wacky Canadian Neighbors



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This comes to us from a maximum security prison in Canada. Corrections Canada, the government outfit that runs Canada's prisons, has ruled that corrections officers -- a fancy name for prison guards -- will not be allowed to wear protective guards at work in this maximum security prison. More specifically, the guards won't be allowed to wear stab-proof vests. Tim Krause, the regional spokesman for Corrections Canada, says that these stab-proof vests interfere with the real job of these prison guards, which is something called "dynamic security." Corrections Canada wants these guards to talk to prisoners, to establish some sort of a personal relationship, to see how the prisoners are doing. :lol: :lol: Krause says ""If you have that kind of presence symbolized by (a stab-proof vest), you're sending a signal to the prisoner that you consider him to be a dangerous person," Well Duh!! 

*What in the hell is this government employee talking about? This is a MAXIMUM SECURITY PRISON, for goodness sake, and they're afraid that the prisoners will think that the guards believe them to be dangerous? *How in the hell did these prisoners get to a maximum security prison? By failing to return library books?
Government sickness is spreading. Only government could develop a policy which says that letting the most dangerous prisoners in your prison system think that you think that they are dangerous would be a bad thing.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I meant to put this in the OPEN FORUM if you want to move it I just thought it was pretty funny, the whole world has lost its collective mind :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

Isn't weed almost to the point of being legal in Canada?? If so, that's might have something to do with it!!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

They should make the guy who came up with this policy work in the actual prison for a while and then see if that changes his mind. I bet he isn't the one in there with them all the time. Wouldn't want them to be made to feel like people believe they are dangersous. Give me a break. That is the point of them being in there is for punishment. We wouldn't want to hurt their feelings. :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

they should do what they did in oklahoma, casturate repeat offenders then send em to prison, i dont think they would mind not wearing stab proof vests in a prison full of eunuchs.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

that just makes me proud to be a canadian?our gov really needs to lay off the bc bud :homer: our future primminister


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

bchunter you put it well


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

anyone is better than paul martin, anyone.


----------

